# A fresh and fun form of concerts--"Blind Boxes"



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello People,

I 've been recently noticing that the Shanghai Symphony Orchestra is giving a series of concert named "Blind Box: Mozart 1-12", which is consisted of 12 concerts of Mozart with different compositions by him being performed. However, what interesting about this series of concerts is, the orchestra does not tell you what will the music be played in the concert until you show up on the concert on that day. They have 12 concerts with different Mozart compositions throughout every month in 2022. This is such a fresh form of the concert, and I think that could attract more people to the concerts. And also, this has been proven to be successful--the tickets of the first concert which will take place on January the 18th are already sold out. Comparatively, a much better and well-known orchestra, the Chicago Symphony, sometimes will have concerts that around 50% of the seats are still vacant even on the day before the concert takes place, such as this one tomorrow. Personally, as a fan of Mozart, if I have the money, I will attend every concert of this series, as tickets are still available. What do you think of this?

KevinW


----------

